# Generator



## Foxclassics (Nov 5, 2018)

I was told that this is for a Whizzer or doodle bug. Any information would be helpful. 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 5, 2018)

it was used on whizzers and monark twins, but your missing mounting parts


----------

